# Sd cards.



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright here goes. I'm wondering what exactly gets saved to external sd cards. When I had my tbolt I threw the massive 32 gig card in it and never thought twice. My next phone was a 32 gig gnex, so again never was a question. Now I have a super powerful note2 with a mere (essentualy) 9 gig storage. I want to get an external card but if all my apps, pics, and games get stored to the internal storage what exactly will get stored to the external? And how will this come into play when I root and start downloading roms to my phone? Does the phone just see it all as one mass storage so when the int gets filled it just starts filling the ext? Or will different things get stored in different places? Thanks for any re sponse.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

